# Schiff on LvB Sonatas !



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I love these lecture recitals from the great Andras Schiff on Beethoven's Piano Sonatas. 

Such wonderfully rich explorations !


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

They are very interesting and often illuminating. Admittedly I found them more interesting than the actual recordings on ECM...  The latter are not bad but I got two volumes years ago and this was enough for me; of course recordings of Beethoven sonatas are a crowded field, more so than lectures about them...


----------

